# Reading material



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Can anyone recommend Any books that focus on boiler installs...just started with a company that does a lot of them and I'm a little out if my element . Thx


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Look up dan holohan. 
Heatinghelp.com


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gunnar said:


> Can anyone recommend Any books that focus on boiler installs...just started with a company that does a lot of them and I'm a little out if my element . Thx


Caleffi has a great series of books, also anything with john siegenthaler

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

There are plenty of resources out there. I would definitely look up Dan Holden. Also does your company rep a certain brand? If so familiarize yourself with the install manuals. Having a good reference for simple things can make a world of difference.


----------



## Archie (Mar 5, 2014)

Pumping Away by Dan Holoran was helpful to me. Also he has a book on radiant floor heating that is probably good too. Keep your ears open for any manufacturer training that is available to you, Uponor has a great training center if you can get to go.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeap, others are right about Holohan's books... another one.. ASHER? (Formerly IBR) is good on hand book.. since ya learning about boilers... stay the hell away from Dunkirk ( known as Junkirk) and their rebadged boilers!!


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Yeap, others are right about Holohan's books... another one.. ASHER? (Formerly IBR) is good on hand book.. since ya learning about boilers... stay the hell away from Dunkirk ( known as Junkirk) and their rebadged boilers!!


Dunkirk, Utica, and Crown... all junk all made here in NY


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Been using there oil, power vent, atmospheric not as junk u mention been seen batter boilers but it's a good product


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

shlomy81 said:


> Been using there oil, power vent, atmospheric not as junk u mention been seen batter boilers but it's a good product


I work on Dunkirk boilers almost daily. The market has been flooded with them around here. They work, but they break often.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> I work on Dunkirk boilers almost daily. The market has been flooded with them around here. They work, but they break often.


That is called job Security !


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> That is called job Security !


Its ripping off the public with shoddy craps


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> That is called job Security !


No it's called screwing the homeowner by actually selling second rate garbage. No thanks. I'll stick with Lochinvar. I may not sell as many, but I make just as much and the customer have the piece of mind that they are getting the one of the best that money can buy.


----------

